# Squeaking, Bloody Stool



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey all,

About 5 minutes ago I had gotten Lily out of her foot bath and noticed that she had some bloody stool. After I got her wrapped up in a towel, I sat down with her and she started squeaking, something she has never done before. She is unable to stand, and every time she tries to move she squeaks in pain. She's trying to move every minute or so, but can only move a small amount and always squeaks. I can tell that she is in pain, but I don't know what to do. I called the emergency number for small animals, and they don't see hedgehogs, even though the vet Lily sees has this number on her website. I've called several other vets as well, and none of them see hedgehogs. I won't be able to get an appointment with her regular vet until Monday because they are closed on Monday.

Lily hasn't been wheeling as much as she used to, but my vet had said that she couldn't find a reason as to why she wouldn't be wheeling. She has also been eating less, but again no cause could be found, and she has been eating enough to maintain a healthy weight. She is 3 years old.

I'm so worried that she is about to die, and I'm not sure what I can do. I'm still calling all the numbers I can find. Any ideas as to what has happened? She has a clean bloodline of WHS. Any answers, questions, ect. are appreciated.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, I meant that her regular vet is closed on Sunday.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Do everything you can to get her to a vet asap. It's internal, whatever it is. Hold her gently. Love her. Be with her. I pray you find someone to help her quickly.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with Grace. Keep calling, and call back the ones you've already called. Explain what's going on and how serious the situation is. Find out if any of the vets see things like ferrets, guinea pigs, rabbits, etc. If they see small mammals, you might have a shot. Stress that it's an emergency and you really need someone to take a look at her ASAP. A vet that hasn't seen hedgehogs, but is willing to check her out & do some research or whatever needed to help her is better than waiting right now. 

Good luck and keep us updated. I hope you can find someone soon. Sending good thoughts to you and little Lily. <3

Edit: Also, try calling your own vet if you haven't already. See what their answering message says - if they'll give out an emergency number, if they let you leave a message, etc. Most vets have someone there on weekends to tend to patients being kept in the clinic. Explain what's going on and what a serious situation it is, that you need to get her in for an emergency visit. If someone hears it, they might be willing and able to let you come in anyway. I know my vet I had for Lily is still at the clinic sometimes on weekends, he was going to have me pick up a baby budgie I was trying to save on a Saturday so I wouldn't have to pay for two extra days of in-clinic care (expensive!). They might be willing to work with you out of concern for Lily.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses.  We found an emergency vet in GA that is open 24/7. They have an exotics vet on call (thank goodness). It's an hour and a half away, but we are already in the car heading over there. I will call Lily's vet tomorrow and see if anyone is there, and hopefully they can get us in. I will update as soon as I know more after we get to the emergency clinic. I'm just praying that she'll be okay.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

My thoughts are with you in this stressful time. I hope everything works out well. Keep us updated.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers to out to you and your baby. I hope all will be well soon.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I bring bad news. Lily has a large tumor inside of her abdomen, and has become anemic because of it. She most likely will not live for another day. 

When we got to clinic and she was taken in the back and examined, the intern (who was a trained vet and was just getting experience with exotics) said that her breathing was elevated and that she had been placed in an oxygen incubator to help her breathe. He also said that he thought that she was anemic, and that they needed to do blood tests, ect. to rule out any other causes. We agreed, and they said that we could leave and they would call soon with an update.

When I got home, I learned that they had called and said that when they tried to put Lily under anesthesia, her breathing slowed down rapidly and they had to take it away. After preforming a second abdomen exam, they found that she had a large tumor in her abdomen, which they said was causing the anemia. They have no idea how large it is, because surgery would be required to look at it, which she might not survive. After that it would be chemo and radiation treatment, since it is suspected that the tumor is cancerous. They gave her some pain meds, but there is not much more they can do. We are probably going to go pick her up and just spend some time with her until Monday, when we can take her in to our regular vet and discuss our options. 

She's been an amazing pet. I hate knowing that she's in pain, and knowing that the choice I've always dreaded will asked tomorrow.  Right now I'm just going to spend as much time with her as I can.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Well the clinic has called again, and the plans have changed. There is hope for Lily! They're going to X-ray her, and if the tumor does not appear to be too large to surgically remove, they are going to try and remove it. If they do find that the tumor is too large to remove after they begin surgery or during the Xray, they are going to go ahead and put her to sleep. If they find that to tumor is cancerous, they will do the same thing. She is going to have to fight to survive the anesthesia through the surgery, but I'm confident in my girl. She's a trooper.  Statistically, the odds aren't in her favor, but there is still hope, and that's what's important.

I'll be going down today to see her before her surgery tomorrow morning. As soon as I learn the results tomorrow I'll be sure to update.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Still in our thoughts. 

<3


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I wish the best of luck to her and hope she does well during the surgery.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the diagnosis, but sending good luck and wishes to you and Lily for her surgery. I hope she pulls through and recovers! Keeping fingers crossed. <3


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Quills crossed for both you and Lily.

She sounds like a fighter. Are you able to see her before surgery? Tell her that she needs to be strong and come back to you and you will be waiting for her.

Hugs,
ML


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

Best of luck to you both! Please keep us posted.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Best of luck to you both! <3


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I hope everything turns out well. You are in our thoughts!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Lily has passed. After they x rayed her and discovered the tumor, the bloodwork also came back with unfortunate results. Lily's anemia was severe, with an extremely low cell count and blood sugar. Her liver was also failing, and it turns out she had cancer. So she was put to sleep. I know that it was the kindest option, but I still hate that she died in a strange place surrounded by unknown people. I'm working up the strength to box up her things, because I know the sooner I do, the sooner I can begin healing. It has been amazing having her. These last 3 years with her have been a blessing. I will miss her so much. Thank you all for your kind words and support. This community has been invaluable, and I've learned so much from everyone. I know that it certainly made Lily's life better. I hope that I gave her the best care I could, and that she is happy on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for poor little Lily. It's heartbreaking losing a family member like that. But now you know she isn't suffering anymore. I know you were the best hedgie mommy you could be to her.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

You did what was best for her, despite how it hurts to lose her. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you loss. You did all you could and know that she isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry. You did all you could for your girl.


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Be gentle with yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. *Hugs*


----------

